

APROL: Array Processing Lisp (1993) [pdf] - chesterfield
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~jhowland/aprol.paper.pdf

======
yummyfajitas
Interestingly, Julia 0.3 is out today. As far as projects like this go (LUSH
is another variant), Julia seems to be the one most likely to hit the
mainstream.

